# Roll Call: Pro Plan vs. Black Gold DogFood



## Redclay (May 11, 2009)

Ok,

I'm a Ab Breeder that's been feeding Exceed from Sams mixed with PMI Exclusive.  I'm wanting to switch to either Pro Plan or Black Gold.  I'm wanting to do a switch because my local feed store at Track and Trolley in Fayette Carries Black Gold and of course Pro Plan at Petsmart.  These two locations are a lot closer for me than my Feed Store that carries PMI Exclusive.  Any and All suggestions are welcome.


Thanks, 


RedClay


----------



## waterdogs (May 11, 2009)

I feed Black Gold now and I would not feed anything else. I use to fee Purina Pro Plan and was not happy with the price. My labs coats look better on Black Gold and very little clean up.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2009)

Black Gold, you see it in your dogs looks, performance and less mess on the kennel floor.

If your in Hampton wouldn't sunnyside be closer for you, there's a black gold dealer there.


----------



## TaylorF (May 12, 2009)

In my opinion, Pro Plan in the best you can get (but pricey).  PMI Exclusive is supposed to be Pro Plan in a different bag, and from what I can see, it seems to be true.  If I were you, I would try to find another PMI dealer closer to you.

Hope this helps, 
Stephen 

FYI -- I feed Pro Plan.


----------



## JuliaH (May 12, 2009)

Pro Plan exclusively for my dogs and they do well on it!!    Price is the least of my concerns in finding a good diet that works for my dogs... I can feed the same feed whether working them, maintenance or raising pups   The biggest problem is that it is not sold in groceries, but I have a good feed store 1 mile from my home! 

Julia


----------



## nanney1 (May 12, 2009)

Pro Plan has always worked for me. Black Gold has worked for some of my dogs. Right now, I have one on Black Gold in the black bag and one on Pro Plan.

Give Black Gold a try first. It is a less expensive food and works well for many who try it. 

If it doesn't work, then move on to Pro Plan.


----------



## Corey (May 12, 2009)

You can get Black Gold at the Fairburn Feed Store, not that far 
from you.

Im working with a food called Best Dog Food and so far so 
good.


----------



## easbell (May 12, 2009)

I am looking to switch to the Black Gold but am unsure which bag to get. I normally drop to a lower protein level during the summer. My question would be do I go with the Black bag and feed less or the Gold bag? Or does it matter?


----------



## Beagler282 (May 12, 2009)

Both feeds are good.One just cost more than the other.$39 for 34lbs or $23 for 50lbs(ball park cost).

Eric A.you can't go wrong with the black bag.Just cut back in the summer.


----------



## zzweims (May 12, 2009)

We mix Pro Plan and Exceed.  The dogs do great on it!  If money is a concern, why not just feed Exceed?


----------



## easbell (May 12, 2009)

zzweims said:


> We mix Pro Plan and Exceed.  The dogs do great on it!  If money is a concern, why not just feed Exceed?



Yes but you most likely win all your dog food. I have to pay for mine.


----------



## jessicay (May 12, 2009)

If I had to pick between the two, my dogs do the best on Pro Plan. We have tried alot of dog food, but we always go back to Pro Plan. 

I had a dog that had gas really bad I put her on pro plan and it went away. After, I got tired of paying 40 dollars a bag I switched to black and gold and her gas came back. It also gave several of our dogs bad coats.


----------



## zzweims (May 12, 2009)

easbell said:


> Yes but you most likely win all your dog food. I have to pay for mine.



LOL.  We finally made the switch to Pro Plan when Purina started delivering it to us by the pallet load.  But we keep mixing in the Exceed, --just in case our winning streak comes to an end


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (May 12, 2009)

Redclay, since your website says Chicken Soup, try Black Golds Ultimate Adult.  I have some bully customers that worry about skin and coat, they feed this and some feed our Lamb and Rice.  If the stores do not carry them, tell them to get it.  If they say no, get back with me.  
Who makes PMI and Exceed?   Mars, the folks that buy their ingredients from China.  Pro-Plan is NOT made by Mars.
JuliaH and Easbell, try Black Gold Plantation Blend.  No need to switch summer to winter.  Jessicay, you over fed the Black Gold.  
Folks, I'm telling you this as a DOG man, not as a BG rep, you DO NOT feed as much BG, as you do most other feeds.  When I switched from the black bag to the Plantation Blend, I almost cut the amount of my daily feeding in half.  This was in July, 2 yrs. ago.  If you get a stool that you can not hit with a golf club, you are over feeding!  Can I get an Amen?  (Sorry, I got carried away)


----------



## ga logger (May 12, 2009)

I have used just about ever dog food there is i started useing black gold the black bag 5mo.ago.and thats what my dogs will eat from now on.they have never looked so good.and hes right you dont have to give them as much


----------



## Ruger GSP (May 12, 2009)

I know PMI exclusive wasnt part of the poll, but it was made mention of. I just put mine on the performance blend two weeks ago. I think Im done searching for the right food.


----------



## Redclay (May 12, 2009)

*Ga Black Gold*

I really need to switch the Chicken Soup from my website, LOL, It shows my journey for the right feed for my dogs.

I've come to the conclusion that I will switch over to Black Gold exclusively.  I will take the 6mo challenge and evaluate the progress at that point.  I will start with the Black Bag b/c of the lower protein levels from what I'm feeding, (Exceed 30% Protein). 

I want to thank everyone for the replies.

p.s
GA Black Gold,
I will consider changing the Chicken Soup Ad from my website for the Black Gold Ad and Link, if I could get a bulk discount or any discount from you. Let me know.

Redclay,


----------



## NEGA (May 12, 2009)

I fed Pro Plan exclusively until about two years ago. I switched to Black Gold and like it much better. I'm not knocking Pro Plan because I think it is still a good dog food but for working dogs, Black Gold is superior(for my dogs).


----------



## bassfishga (May 13, 2009)

If you live in Hampton I would just go to J and S feed and seed in sunny side right down from the atl motor speedway. Jerry carries black gold and dog boxes and makes collars and leads. I have never been there and him be out of stock. 4964 Old Atlanta Rd, Sunny Side, GA 30284 Phone: 770 468-8565


----------



## Retired Army Guy (May 15, 2009)

I switched to Black Gold, the Black Bag about 2 weeks ago.  So far Im very impressed. At this point I would venture to say its worth the few extra $$$  I was using a non name brand of equal protien and Fat but obviously different ingredients.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 15, 2009)

Black Gold for my girls !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (May 15, 2009)

Black Gold here!


----------



## bad mojo (May 15, 2009)

Black gold my dogs are tone slick and full of p---- and viniger i  feed it to my pups fro the beginning the are 14 mths and 10 mths and made show champion before 8 mths and grand show  champion before 1 yr, i have a nite champ coming 10 yrs old that hunts like he is 4 thanks to black gold and is most likley in better shape now than when he was young   also ga black gold   here,s a ameeeennnnn


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (May 15, 2009)

Thanks ya'll!!!


----------



## pbyles (May 16, 2009)

Pro plan


----------



## Luke0927 (May 17, 2009)

Black gold...I have used the black back and Plantation blend


----------



## bigrob82 (May 17, 2009)

black gold for mine i would have to say it's the best


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 18, 2009)

Pro Plan for mine.  I get $5 off coupons per bag in the mail and Tractor Supply in Monroe had the Shredded Chicken on sale for $30.99 a bag.  I bought 6 bags for $25.99 each.


----------



## JuliaH (May 18, 2009)

One of the things I like so much about Pro Plan (I feed Pro Plan Performance) is that I use the same feed for working dogs, all seasons, off season dogs, pregnant and nursing moms, and even the babies!!  It is better for me than having to change feeds for dogs in different states of activity and pregnant or nursing moms and babies... 

I have talked with Black Gold and discussed a lot of options, and to the credit of the company they were happy to work through all my questions with me. They did not change my mind, but I do know that it is a good company. I have looked into other dog foods. I have even tried to go to a lesser Purina feed   Nothing works for me like PPP. 

Not trying to sell anyone on it, but a lot depends on what your needs are in feeding dogs... no matter what the brand name or what friends feed 

Julia


----------



## ninetyatews6 (May 18, 2009)

Wow juliah. Dont tell me you give Akins the price they want for pro plan. I have had to go in there a time or two when i ran out and couldnt get to Mcdonough. They are high as rip.  I just switched from pro plan to Blackwoods about a week ago. My dogs seem to like it very well. Better than pro plan. I cant speak about their coats too much because it is too close to the transaction date. I got in contact with a man that lives in Johnstonville/barnesville that orders black wood by the bulk and doesnt make a single penny off of it. Im getting regular blackwood for 28 bucks for a 50# bag and the higher quality food just goes from there.


----------



## JuliaH (May 18, 2009)

Hi!

Yup!! I can't find it near us, except at Akins and they are high!! I save all my weight circles for coupons and that helps a lot. Petsmart (Macon or Southlake up in Morrow) also has it, but I pay the difference in gas for my truck... lol. I looked into buying it as a dealer myself, and could do that, but I have to have funds to purchase a pallet load (much better price, but more $$ up front) and so far I cannot do that... ugh. 

What is Blackwoods?  Never have heard of that one. Have thought about PMI Exclusive (I think that's the right name) but I think PMI has been on the recall list before, so concerned on that front, just in case of more problems like happened in the big recall.

My mind is open, but I like the convenience of one feed to make the rounds of all my needs and adjusting amounts rather than having to buy different stuff for the different dogs 

Julia





ninetyatews6 said:


> Wow juliah. Dont tell me you give Akins the price they want for pro plan. I have had to go in there a time or two when i ran out and couldnt get to Mcdonough. They are high as rip. I just switched from pro plan to Blackwoods about a week ago. My dogs seem to like it very well. Better than pro plan. I cant speak about their coats too much because it is too close to the transaction date. I got in contact with a man that lives in Johnstonville/barnesville that orders black wood by the bulk and doesnt make a single penny off of it. Im getting regular blackwood for 28 bucks for a 50# bag and the higher quality food just goes from there.


----------



## Redclay (May 19, 2009)

*Blackwood Dog food*



ninetyatews6 said:


> Wow juliah. Dont tell me you give Akins the price they want for pro plan. I have had to go in there a time or two when i ran out and couldnt get to Mcdonough. They are high as rip.  I just switched from pro plan to Blackwoods about a week ago. My dogs seem to like it very well. Better than pro plan. I cant speak about their coats too much because it is too close to the transaction date. I got in contact with a man that lives in Johnstonville/barnesville that orders black wood by the bulk and doesnt make a single penny off of it. Im getting regular blackwood for 28 bucks for a 50# bag and the higher quality food just goes from there.



ninetyatews6,

Where do you get the Blackwood dog food?  I used it before about 4yrs ago, but it was about $45 per bag.


----------



## ninetyatews6 (May 19, 2009)

there is a guy that orders it here in barnesville. If you want to order some with us i will be glad to meet you on 20 near the race track one evening when i go to work to give you the food. Just pm me for more details. Send me your email address and i will send you the price guide. Im sending juliah the info right now.


----------



## BulldogsNBama (May 20, 2009)

Nice lookin dog Redclay.  I own American Bulldogs to.  :  )
I normally feed my dogs Kirkland (Costco's food) or Diamond Naturals, but I really like Pro Plan's Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula.  A couple of mine have mild allergies, so I feed it sometimes when they get tired and want a change.  It's made with Salmon and mine LOVE the taste.  Never tried the Black Gold, but a lot of people seem to like it.  I'm in North Alabama and have never seen it around where I'm at.


----------

